# Texas Instruments Quartz Early Watch



## watchjim (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm new here so please excuse me if i'm posting this in the wrong place or in the wrong manner. Anyway I was at an auction the other day and I bought a lot of mixed watches and amongst them was this Texas Instruments Quartz LCD watch. I din't think much of it to start with but on further inspection and after countless hours on google researching I think it might be of some interest. If anyone has any idea what year it might be from or owns a similar watch or in fact any information at all that would be much appreciated!

Also could it possibly be the first ever affordable quartz digital watch that I hear some people talk about?


----------

